# Put an order in for replacement panels



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, I'm committed now. I placed an order with a local GoodMark dealer for the 1 piece floor, both inner and outer rocker panels, seat mounts and the left toe panel. That will get the car back in shape to the trunk. I'm still on the fence with a roto so I didn't go ahead with the full trunk floor and tail panel at this time. The dealer MAY have a lead on a roto to borrow/rent and if that comes thru, I will add more parts to the order. An added bonus is he has enough other parts to order for free shipping....arty:

I can't believe I'm doing this...... I'll either be the envy of all my car buddies or the new town fool if it blows up.:willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll rent or sell my roto, are you up for a road trip to North GA.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If it's the one in your resto pics with the lifting jacks and balancing screws, I'm interested in a purchase price. Don't think I'd want to make the trip twice for a rental return.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Anybody even ATTEMPTING a restoration of the magnitude your dealing with is a HERO in my book. Even if you totally screw it up, it's still gonna be better than before, and at least you GAVE IT A TRY. Get R done!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Anybody even ATTEMPTING a restoration of the magnitude your dealing with is a HERO in my book. Even if you totally screw it up, it's still gonna be better than before, and at least you GAVE IT A TRY. Get R done!


THANKS Jeff........it's amazing how my mind set went from "I want a solid body car to drive" to "I'm gonna rebuild this sucker".....:lol: Kind of like the bionic man. We have the tools and technology to build it better, faster, stronger.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I'll rent or sell my roto, are you up for a road trip to North GA.





Too Many Projects said:


> If it's the one in your resto pics with the lifting jacks and balancing screws, I'm interested in a purchase price. Don't think I'd want to make the trip twice for a rental return.....


Randy, are you thinking about this ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Too Many Projects said:


> Randy, are you thinking about this ?


PM sent,


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Mitch,
If your trunk floor was as trashed as mine ( no mounts worth attempting to hang the body from), I took and drilled two holes in the tail panel ( on the underside) and using two spacers between the rotiserrie arms and the underside of the body ( there is a lip there that you need to clear), you can hang the body from there. That way , you have a clear span to replace the trunk floor, gas tank braces and frame mounts. It also allowed me to install the tail piece unobstructed. If you have to repace the tail piece, make sure you weld in the cage nuts ( not supplied) before you make sparks. Otherwise you will be pissed at yourself. ( No, I didn't forget, right after I started fitting,but before welding!).
SHout, if you need to check , as I just finished that surgery, and the pain is still fresh in my mind.

rich


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Rich, actually the last brace and mounts are good.....everything in front is gone/trash. I do need to replace the floor and tail panel but that won't be for a while. I am going to use the 1 piece trunk floor and the last brace and cage nuts are SUPPOSED to be attached already. It's plenty strong enough to hang the body with for now and I am just shooting for the cabin floor and all rockers for now. 
Got a roto on the local Craigslist but he wants a bit much for it as a plain jane. I asked for better pics and a manufacturer today. He is supposed to get back with that in a day or two. 
Wish I had the time and coin to go get Randy's deluxe model and go to a couple salvage yards down there. It would be a fun trip and probably rewarding for parts too, but alas, time and funds are running out quickly.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Funny when you have the money, you don't have the time and when you have the time, you don't have two pennies to rub together! 
Hope you score a rotisserie, as it will really help make it easy. One of my friends who is putting together a 32 Pontiac streetrod, right next to mine, purchased a spot welder from Northern. Other than giving you a hernia, I used it to put the inner and outer rockers together, and it was sweet! Just wish it would reach all the floor braces!
Your lucky if you still have some mounting points to reference off of. It makes a big difference.

Later,
rich


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Got a roto on the local Craigslist but he wants a bit much for it as a plain jane. I asked for better pics and a manufacturer today. He is supposed to get back with that in a day or two.





injn37 said:


> Funny when you have the money, you don't have the time and when you have the time, you don't have two pennies to rub together!
> Hope you score a rotisserie, as it will really help make it easy. One of my friends who is putting together a 32 Pontiac streetrod, right next to mine, purchased a spot welder from Northern. Other than giving you a hernia, I used it to put the inner and outer rockers together, and it was sweet! Just wish it would reach all the floor braces!
> Your lucky if you still have some mounting points to reference off of. It makes a big difference.
> 
> ...


The local roto was a home-made job, which I suspected from the 1 pic of it, and it got sold today, so that's off. 

I have looked at those spot welders on Northern's site too. It really does work, huh ? The hernia must come from hefting it around ? I really shouldn't buy anymore tools. I can use the MIG to plug weld it together.
I bought a 20 ton shop press last week from Northern for replacing all the control arm bushings. Now I need to haul the arms to Lowe's and get a bunch of black iron pipe to cut up for spacers to hold the arms from collapsing. I used it to press the lower balls joints out and it was soooooo easy......:cool I have it hidden amongst the clutter at the back of the shop in case the wife comes out there. :willy: I should spray oil on and throw dirt at it so it looks like it's been there forever....:lol:


----------



## Northface75 (Mar 30, 2009)

wowza. I looked at your album. That is ROUGH lol. You are a braver man than I. If you dont mind me asking, how much did you pay for that?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Northface75 said:


> wowza. I looked at your album. That is ROUGH lol. You are a braver man than I. If you dont mind me asking, how much did you pay for that?


I didn't start out looking for a car in this condition. I wanted a solid roller to get running and driving....:lol: I'm not sure when the insanity took hold. I guess it was when I got the price of $1500 to take it off his hands......:rofl:


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

You did better than me for the rust box, I paid 3 grand for mine. Live and learn when your brain stops working and you just keep saying" yeh, I can do that!"

As for the bushing press. I spun up a whole lot of different size bushings and other parts to try and copy the Pontiac parts in the book. If you would like, I can send them to you, just return them before my front end wears out.
I didn't use a press, I used one of my gear/damper pullers with the thrush bearings. It worked real sweet.
I was able to press all 8 on the front arms , the 2 on the upper shaft, and the rears.
I was kind of shocked at how easily they all came out. Took about 2- 21/2 hours to take out and put in all bushings.

If you want to make something, use the Tempest Chassis manual for pictures of all the bushings and spacers.
let me know.

rich :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

injn37 said:


> You did better than me for the rust box, I paid 3 grand for mine. Live and learn when your brain stops working and you just keep saying" yeh, I can do that!"
> 
> As for the bushing press. I spun up a whole lot of different size bushings and other parts to try and copy the Pontiac parts in the book. If you would like, I can send them to you, just return them before my front end wears out.
> I didn't use a press, I used one of my gear/damper pullers with the thrush bearings. It worked real sweet.
> ...


I'm guessing you got a whole car for that. I got a shell with a rotten frame. $650 for a frame, crossmember and right door...$600 engine.... $450-transmission with a cracked main case...$300 for rally gauges.....etc, etc, etc.....

If you made the tooling for holding the arms from bending/crushing while R&Ring the bushings, yeah, I'm interested !!! I have all the arms blasted and am about ready to attempt the bushings. I have all new ones from Ames here, so I could get the tooling back in short order. Sounds like I need to get that manual! It might even warm up enough here in the next couple weeks to get back to painting the suspension and frame.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You sure have been busting your hump! Keep up the good work!! :cheers


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

If I figure out how to send a message directly to you, I can attach the pages with the pictures of the parts,(don't know if it is legit to send them on open link) if you want to make them, or I can just send you mine. I have a couple of real Rube Goldberg pieces, that I really don't think I could even explain how I used them, so I will spin up the right ones before I send out ( if you want them). These parts with the pictures pretty much show you how to do it.

And yes got the whole car, with rusty 389 with trips, and muncie four speed. It originally had 3.90s, but some time before someone put a 64 posi in with 3.23's.
Frame was pretty good, but did box rear portion and the area that is box like on the conv. 
Trunk floor , braces gas tank supports, pass floor f/r , rockers, in and out, on door bottom, windshield valence, and both rear quarters, are all new now.
Trunk deck, hood, grill, all prettygood. Almost all of the trim was there too, but some is kind of ratty.

Anyway, I will prepare the pages for you.

rich


----------

